# Thank You LOLH Crew



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Wanted to make a seperate post, so my comments would not get "lost" in the LOLH herf thread. A Very big THANK YOU! to the entire LOLH herf crew who put a ton of time and effort into this years herf. Not only with respect to the herf itself, but opening their homes, coordinating rides for people, etc. I had a great time and didn't meet anyone who didn't equal my sentiments. Fantastic job!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

:tpd:


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

They put their heart and soul in so everyone could have a blast.
big: THANK YOU


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

OpusEx said:


> Wanted to make a seperate post, so my comments would not get "lost" in the LOLH herf thread. A Very big THANK YOU! to the entire LOLH herf crew who put a ton of time and effort into this years herf. Not only with respect to the herf itself, but opening their homes, coordinating rides for people, etc. I had a great time and didn't meet anyone who didn't equal my sentiments. Fantastic job!


Well said


----------

